# My 2005 Pathfinder SE



## SE4point0 (Feb 19, 2006)

My Avalanche White 2005 Pathfinder SE

Mods (so far):
Grille/Brushguard
Hella 500 driving lights


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice truck! My wife and I just picked up an 06 SE on Saturday! 

Are you happy with it so far and what kind of mileage are you seeing?


----------



## SE4point0 (Feb 19, 2006)

wes said:


> Nice truck! My wife and I just picked up an 06 SE on Saturday!
> 
> Are you happy with it so far and what kind of mileage are you seeing?



I like it alot, it's my first truck. As far as Mileage, I'm coming from an 02 Cadillac SLS with a 4.6 liter V8, so I'm seeing similar mileage. 

About 16-17 according to the trip computer. I do a pretty good mix of city and highway driving.


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

[nice suv....but man....my altima's trip is stuck on 14mpg


----------

